# Child Check-Out Receipts



## KMK (Dec 4, 2013)

Our insurance company is now requiring us to use 'claim checks' for young children in our Homeschool Academy. Do any of you have a template you would like to share? What are your procedures for church and school?


----------



## Edward (Dec 4, 2013)

We currently use an electronic system which generates a sticker to be put on the child, and a receipt to be retained by the parent. For members, the process is automated at self-serve terminals. Visitors need to check in at the desk, where a volunteer generates the sticker and receipt. 

Back when we had a youngster, the system was simpler - two numbered tags on a safety pin. When the child was signed in, the parent got one tag, the other was safety pinned to the back of the child's shirt, and the number was written on the sign in form. 

I think this system is only used through pre-school or perhaps kindergarten, however. 

Have you tried turning the question back on the insurer? What would they suggest/what have they seen implemented elsewhere that meets their requirements?


----------

